# Saving lady fish for cut bait?



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Can you throw lady fish in the cooler for cut bait later that same day or do they pretty much need to be cut up and used on the spot? Thank you.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Use it live for Huge Tarpon!, But, yes you can save it..


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Never got a tarpon in the surf off a lady, but you are bound to get a small blacktip eventually


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Lady's are excellent bait. We use them to bottom fish with.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

i save them (by freezing) for my crab/pin fish traps.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great bait for big redfish too. They will freeze decently


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you are planning to cut them in chunks, keeping them in the ice chest will be fine and much better than letting them roast in the sun.

Fresh from the water or fresh (never frozen) from the ice chest are basically the same.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. I knew they got mushy in the freezer. Just been catching them in the morning on artificials and figured that I would put a couple to good use when sitting on the beach with the wife. I appreciate all of the answers.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Chris, I will freeze a bit too. Thank you for all of your reports we had a great time in the mornings in Perdido Key with artificials with a lot of credit due your way!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cut them in egg sized chunks. Freeze the chunks in egg cartons. Bring a dozen or two at a time. 

EGGcelent cut bait!


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

60hertz, just steak them that size?


----------

